
The Website Obesity Crisis talk - chei0aiV
https://vimeo.com/147806338
======
pella
related:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10820445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10820445) ( now : "513 points by jmduke 10 hours ago" )

* [http://idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm](http://idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm) ( text script )

